# NEED HELP ON HOW TO CONTROL CANKER IN WILD PIGEONS



## pollygoh2002 (Dec 31, 2020)

Seventy-odd feral pigeons visit my house twice a day, every day, for food.
I am a beginner as far as feral or pet pigeons are concerned, but know a lot about parrots. In the flock I found they have canker and lost four pigeons, one of which I took to a vet but she died later that same day.
I have been seeking advice from people who are experienced with feral and pet pigeons. I have been told to give them fresh water once a day with 5ml of apple cider vinegar (ACV) for one week, then one week free of ACV, and so on. 
I have used Ronivet-S (antibiotic) for one week to get the flock's canker under control by mixing 1/2 tsp in their morning fresh water. This was advised by my local veterinarian. Then in the afternoon I have been giving fresh water with 5ml ACV and continued for one week, then one week free of ACV. ACV makes the water 4-5 pH (acidic) so have read it is not natural for pigeons to drink acid water every day. Although, I must point out that I have lived in Sydney, Australia areas where the natural water (rain water) is acidic = 5 pH. I am familiar with pH readings after keeping tropical fish for a number of years.
I have saved 3-4 pigeons with this treatment. 

They were exhibiting symptoms of canker such as:
Couldn't close their beaks
Withdrawing from the flock
Hiding away from the flock
Fluffing up their feathers
Not eating but drinking a lot of water
Not keen to fly off with the flock
Penguin posture
Getting weaker day-by-day
Trying to eat seeds but unable to chew or swallow (seeds fell out of their beaks)

Because I could see they were hungry but couldn't eat seeds, I made up two bowls of Weet Bix each day, mixed with warm water (like a sloppy baby food). They were very happy to eat this and it kept them going until they improved.

All have improved but are now fond of Weet Bix and act like they are very energetic, have rejoined the flock and fly around like normal. They are able to eat seeds and grains now. Their beaks are closed. 

AM I ON THE RIGHT TRACK WITH APPLE CIDER VINEGAR? IS IT HELPFUL TO CONTROL CANKER OR NOT?
Any advice from experienced people would be very welcome.


----------



## bootface (Jun 29, 2017)

The best way to prevent it is to reduce large gatherings of birds. Stop feeding them. I’m surprised a vet told you to medicate a wild flock. If they have any other water sources they won’t get the appropriate dose, which can lead to resistance.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

bootface said:


> The best way to prevent it is to reduce large gatherings of birds. Stop feeding them. I’m surprised a vet told you to medicate a wild flock. If they have any other water sources they won’t get the appropriate dose, which can lead to resistance.


I disagree with you. I've treated large flocks for both canker and bacteria, successfully I might add. I think the vet that recommended medicating the wild flock must be a kind person that values living things.


----------



## pollygoh2002 (Dec 31, 2020)

Charis said:


> I disagree with you. I've treated large flocks for both canker and bacteria, successfully I might add. I think the vet that recommended medicating the wild flock must be a kind person that values living things.


You are right Charis, the vet. who suggested that is a very kind person. She has a pet pigeon which was brought into the vet. clinic injured and the finder did not want to keep her, so the vet took the pigeon home and cares for it in a large cage.

I believe I have nailed the canker by treating the whole flock.

I started with one flock but somehow a second flock joined my first flock and I now have twice as many birds.


----------



## pollygoh2002 (Dec 31, 2020)

pollygoh2002 said:


> You are right Charis, the vet. who suggested that is a very kind person. She has a pet pigeon which was brought into the vet. clinic injured and the finder did not want to keep her, so the vet took the pigeon home and cares for it in a large cage.
> 
> I believe I have nailed the canker by treating the whole flock.
> 
> I started with one flock but somehow a second flock joined my first flock and I now have twice as many birds.


----------



## pollygoh2002 (Dec 31, 2020)

In Sydney, Australia, veterinarians (not avian vets) quite often will treat wild animals for free if you find injured ones. I think it is a very kind service.


----------



## Miss Metta (Nov 10, 2020)

pollygoh2002 said:


> You are right Charis, the vet. who suggested that is a very kind person. She has a pet pigeon which was brought into the vet. clinic injured and the finder did not want to keep her, so the vet took the pigeon home and cares for it in a large cage.
> 
> I believe I have nailed the canker by treating the whole flock.
> 
> I started with one flock but somehow a second flock joined my first flock and I now have twice as many birds.


Are you sure they're not rotating mornings and evenings between your place and my place? Because that's what mine do!


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

pollygoh2002 said:


> Seventy-odd feral pigeons visit my house twice a day, every day, for food.
> I am a beginner as far as feral or pet pigeons are concerned, but know a lot about parrots. In the flock I found they have canker and lost four pigeons, one of which I took to a vet but she died later that same day.
> I have been seeking advice from people who are experienced with feral and pet pigeons. I have been told to give them fresh water once a day with 5ml of apple cider vinegar (ACV) for one week, then one week free of ACV, and so on.
> I have used Ronivet-S (antibiotic) for one week to get the flock's canker under control by mixing 1/2 tsp in their morning fresh water. This was advised by my local veterinarian. Then in the afternoon I have been giving fresh water with 5ml ACV and continued for one week, then one week free of ACV. ACV makes the water 4-5 pH (acidic) so have read it is not natural for pigeons to drink acid water every day. Although, I must point out that I have lived in Sydney, Australia areas where the natural water (rain water) is acidic = 5 pH. I am familiar with pH readings after keeping tropical fish for a number of years.
> ...


Happy you did this.


----------



## pollygoh2002 (Dec 31, 2020)

Thanks FitAndChic for your encouraging comment.

Anyone else out there who has had experience with apple cider vinegar (ACV) and canker?

I have read that it turns their drinking water pH to 4 or 5. When a pigeon drinks apple cider vinegar the canker, which is caused by a protozoan, does not like the acid water and eventually dies or deserts its host. After the ACV passes through pigeon's digestive system it reverts to natural pH 7 (neutral) and from then on acts like a probiotic. Sounds like a great tonic! It is also good for us humans too, so I tried some. Makes my tummy feel very good. There is conflicting information online that ACV is good for reflux disease in humans.

I would love to hear comments from any members here who have administered ACV to their pigeons, and/or also those who have tried it themselves.


----------



## Roller Tom (Dec 12, 2015)

pollygoh2002 said:


> Seventy-odd feral pigeons visit my house twice a day, every day, for food.
> I am a beginner as far as feral or pet pigeons are concerned, but know a lot about parrots. In the flock I found they have canker and lost four pigeons, one of which I took to a vet but she died later that same day.
> I have been seeking advice from people who are experienced with feral and pet pigeons. I have been told to give them fresh water once a day with 5ml of apple cider vinegar (ACV) for one week, then one week free of ACV, and so on.
> I have used Ronivet-S (antibiotic) for one week to get the flock's canker under control by mixing 1/2 tsp in their morning fresh water. This was advised by my local veterinarian. Then in the afternoon I have been giving fresh water with 5ml ACV and continued for one week, then one week free of ACV. ACV makes the water 4-5 pH (acidic) so have read it is not natural for pigeons to drink acid water every day. Although, I must point out that I have lived in Sydney, Australia areas where the natural water (rain water) is acidic = 5 pH. I am familiar with pH readings after keeping tropical fish for a number of years.
> ...


Sorry, but you're on the wrong track. ACV is a helpful preventative against some harmful bacteria, such as salmonella, that thrive in alkaline intestinal environments but are weakened by slightly acidic intestinal environments. ACV or acid has little benefit for treating a severe canker infection. You need medication such as ridsol-S, emtryl, metronidazole, dimetridazole, flagyl, etc. to treat canker, which is the pigeon form of trichomoniasis.

Canker in its advanced stages, with sores so large that the pigeon cannot eat, can be treated, but the pigeon will never fully regain its strength. Such pigeons need to be humanely euthanized. If the others are treated, this will kill the trichomonads in their systems. But these sound like wild pigeons--they're likely also drinking from puddles contaminated by other wild pigeons. You may want to consider treating the grains or seeds you feed them with a light corn oil, enough to make the grains just slightly slick, then sprinkle the medicine powder lightly over the grains, then stir in heavily, so that the powder clings to all the grains about equally. Avoid feeding this too liberally--about twice a day but not so much that the pigeons leave uneaten grains lying about on the ground.

ACV is helpful, but is no cure-all.


----------



## pollygoh2002 (Dec 31, 2020)

As I said I have no experience with pigeons, let alone wild ones.
I have asked at various pet shops whose owners have pigeons and they are advising to add 5ml Apple Cider Vinegar to their water for a week, then rest a week, treat their water for a week, rest a week, etc. They are saying their pigeons never get canker.
I have a very kind veterinarian who is good at treating birds, so I got Ronivet-S (metronidazole) from her to use if there is another severe outbreak of canker in the wild pigeons I have.

My wild pigeons certainly have improved since they have been drinking the treated water (ACV) and eating Weet Bix. Their feathers have improved, they have put on a little weight, and they are very active.

If anyone else has had experience with ACV and canker, I would love to hear from you.


----------

